# Berlin, Germany - Any Suggestions as to . . .



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

. . . what to do?

. . . where to eat?

. . . where to shop (and for what?)

I'm leaving for a six-night sojourn in Berlin on May 17th - all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

My favorite way to see the city is one of those double-decker buses that you can get on and off. I think there are 15 to 20 stops on this tour, and you'll definitely get your money's worth.

Some other highlights are the Pergammon Museum(includes a preserved Greek temple) and a boat tour of the Spree River.

Restaurants are too numerous to list, but any dining guide found in your hotel will give you ample choices.

For shopping, the main areas are Kurfuerstendamm and Friedrichstrasse. Don't miss the big department store Kadawe, and do enjoy a meal there on the top floor(you won't regret it.)

Gute Reise!


----------



## Scarred by Homer (Sep 8, 2006)

The Jewish Museum, designed by Daniel Libeskind, is unmissable. Ditto the Holocaust memorial. 

'The Story of Berlin' is a good museum about the history of the city and the local area. However, the real highlight is underneath. There's a real Cold War nuclear bunker, built to protect hundreds in the event of nuclear attack. It's hasn't changed since it was built, and you can take a guided tour, with full details of how it would be used, and what it would be like to be down there - for example, how the ventilation system was specially designed to keep oxygen levels low, to keep people placid. Incredibly eerie, and one of the highlights of my first time in Berlin. 

Karl Marx Allee and Alexanderplatz are wonderful contrasting examples of Communist architecture. KMA is a wide boulevard, lined with rather grand apartment blocks in which the East German elite lived. Alexanderplatz is the grimmest and most depressing place on earth, but an interesting experience. Best experienced in fog and rain, or else on Friday night when it is invaded by hordes of Goths in white make-up, black leather trenchcoats and chains. The rotating restaurant at the top of the Fernsehrtour at the corner of Alexanderplatz does pretty mediocre food, but affords absolutely stunning views of the city. 

Checkpoint Charlie is on all the tourist iteneraries, but well worth seeing nonetheless. The museum of the same name a few feet away is fascinating - it shows what the wall and border was like, and the many ingenious ways people attempted to cross it.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Scarred by Homer said:


> Karl Marx Allee and Alexanderplatz are wonderful contrasting examples of Communist architecture. KMA is a wide boulevard, lined with rather grand apartment blocks in which the East German elite lived


Like many streets in Berlin, Karl Marx Allee has been through several name changes. For a long time, the street was Stalinallee.



> Checkpoint Charlie is on all the tourist iteneraries, but well worth seeing nonetheless. The museum of the same name a few feet away is fascinating - it shows what the wall and border was like, and the many ingenious ways people attempted to cross it.


The Checkpoint Charlie museum is well worth visiting. However, for me, the most interesting thing about Checkpoint Charlie is that there is so little left to see. What used to be a heavily fortified border crossing point now looks like an ordinary street. If it weren't for the US Army hut that has been preserved in the middle of the road, and the gaggle of tourists there, you wouldn't think there was anything unusual about the place.


----------



## ccffm1 (Jul 31, 2005)

When it comes to shopping, the Kurfürstendamm is always worth a try. If you´re a car nut, be sure to visit the many representations there. Volkswagen AG has some Bentleys, VW Phaetons and Audis on display. At Budapester Schuhe you´ll find a nice array of quality shoes. Ludwig Goertz on Tauentzienstrasse is not that bad, either. Good selection of Turnbull & Asser shirts at Quartier 206 () on Friedrichstrasse, although the store is a bit fashion forward otherwise. Peek & Cloppenburg on Tauentzienstrasse is one of the major German department stores, .
I think Soer on Bleibtreustrasse 33 is quite lovely, too. Hope you´ll have a wonderful time in Berlin.


----------



## mannaman (Aug 26, 2005)

Friedrichstraße and Unter den Linden is always worth a stop.
The usual suspects (LV, Hermes and so on) and some nice little shops just give you a good shopping area. Across from Grand Westin you'll find a nice shoe store that carries (or at least used to) Lobb, Dinkelacker and so on. Quartier 206 and Galerie Lafayette is also quite nice.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thank you all for your suggestions . . . .*

Thank you all for your suggestions. I've heard that the Jewish Memorial is impressive to see, and I used to see Daniel Libeskind in the street near my office all the time, as my office is near Ground Zero, so I will check out the Jewish Museum as well.

My hotel is in Mitte, and only a few blocks away from the emporia of Unter den Linden and Friedrichstrasse, and the U2 U-Bahn line runs close by, such that I'll be able to easily sample the pleasures of the Charlottenburg district as well. I am also pleased that my hotel is within walking distance of the Museuminsel, the Komische Oper and the Theatre Unter den Linden.

For the contributor to this thread from Frankfurt, please note that I've already visited Frankfurt, and found it a pleasant, if not exactly overly exciting place (but much maligned, unfairly, even under a spate of cold November rain - my last European sojourn was Frankfurt & Munich).


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I agree with KaDeWe, and to spend some time on the Ku. the pergoman museum is unbelievable - if you only get to one museum, make it that. if you make it to two, go to the egypt museum, also world class. 

for german food (actually austrian, but it is a good place) go to cafe einstien on unter den linten (there are multiple branches) and for ethinic go to Kantstrasse - friends resteraunt and aroma resteraunt are good examples of german style chinese food, but there are also turkish, arab and vietnamese resteraunts there.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

I lived in West Berlin from 1981 to 1984 and visited in 1985 in the divided city days. Haven't been back since. The Kurfuerstendamm ("Ku'damm") is the main shopping area. Just to be clear, KaDeWe stands for Kaufhaus des Westens (Department Store of the West). The top (5th?) floor used to be all delicacies, and was therefore close to heaven.

To visit, you have Potsdam nearby, the old city fortress, the Charlottenburg Palace (with adjacent gardens and Egyptian museum), the Soviet War Memorial in the former east, the zoo, Kaiser Wilhelm Kirche (both the old building showing the scars of war, steeple shot off by a flak tower in the zoo) and the new church (so-called lipstick and compact), and of course the Philharmonic.

I always took visitors to Kempinski's which even gets a mention in the movie, _Cabaret_. However, I can't confirm anything about it since that time. We also like the Viennese Cafe where my wife and I would go for breakfast.

Bon voyage.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

Droog said:


> I lived in West Berlin from 1981 to 1984 and visited in 1985 in the divided city days. Haven't been back since. The Kurfuerstendamm ("Ku'damm") is the main shopping area. Just to be clear, KaDeWe stands for Kaufhaus des Westens (Department Store of the West). The top (5th?) floor used to be all delicacies, and was therefore close to heaven.
> 
> To visit, you have Potsdam nearby, the old city fortress, the Charlottenburg Palace (with adjacent gardens and Egyptian museum), the Soviet War Memorial in the former east, the zoo, Kaiser Wilhelm Kirche (both the old building showing the scars of war, steeple shot off by a flak tower in the zoo) and the new church (so-called lipstick and compact), and of course the Philharmonic.
> 
> ...


you have to visit some time, just for the weird factor. I lived in germany when the wall went down, and going back is a real trip every time.


----------



## Cravate Noire (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't miss to get on the TV-tower on Alexanderplatz, I reccomed you to to go there very early or very late (as far as I remeber opened till 10pm), the view is really amazing!
If you have time maybe visit the palace in Charlottenburg I have been there twice and liked it very much (I'm a history fan I have to say...), if you have even more time visit the Palace "Sanssousi" in Potsdam it's worth it!
Also the Olympiastadion is quite interesting, one of the very few buildings that have lasted from Hitler's megalomania.
As far as I remeber you come across the Potsdamer Platz when you take the train to the Olympiastadion, probably nothing special for a New Yorker, but that's the most modern part of Berlin (and with great entertainment).
The Museumsinsel was good idea when they constructed it, a lot of very good museums in one place!
Pergamon Museum would also be my choice, I was there 2 or 3 times and stil think that I need some more hours there at my next visit...
What you also have to see is the Gendarmenmarkt (quite easy to reach from Unter den Linden) it is considered the most beautiful Plaza in Berlin!
If you are interested in theatre the Berliner Ensemble probably would be interesting for you-there you can see the "epical theatre" -form after the theatre theory of Bertholt Brecht, who also founded the "Berliner Ensemble".

A côte of Kurfürstendamm is Bleibtreustrasse, there you can find the "mientus italian luxury" store, from Brioni and Borelli over Kiton and Ricci to Zegna they have nice stuff that is probably slightly less expensive than in the US.
Also in Bleibtreustrasse is Soer, actually it's a haberdashery chain but they hold up the "sartorial flag" in Germany, there's even a Store in my provincial city! Just check it out if you haveenogh time...
The other shopping facilities have been mentioned before...KaDeWe, Quartier 206, Kudamm etc.
The Museumsinsel was good idea, a lot of very good museums in one place!
Pergamon Museum would also be my choice, I was there 2 or 3 times and stil think that I need some more hours there at my next visit...

If I remeber anything else I gonna tell you, PM me if you have special questions!

P.S. Great that you visit Germany, that will significantly rise the sartorial level here!


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thank you all for your suggestions . . . .*

Thanks for all of the suggestions, and I hope that I will fulfill Cravate Noire's compliment as to raising the sartorial quotient of Germany by my presence. I will endeavor to have photos taken, of me in Berlin, and will post upon my return.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*I'm back, and took a number of your suggestions . . .*

I'm back, happy to have seen Berlin, and all its charms - from the Pergamon Museum to Galeries Lafayette and Quartier 206 (both priced out of my range, unsurprisingly - USD don't work the way that they used to). I did eat at KaDeWe twice.

More later - with pix.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*The traveler, in situ . . .*

Here I am, on my way to the Museuminsel, on Unter den Linden . . .

https://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0673jz7.jpg


----------



## speedster (Jan 13, 2008)

*Google map for the shoe inclined *

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=...190248722808104295.00044e4629d450053e789&z=14

Atelier Fasan 
Handle Maftei in Berlin, a friendly and helpful service.
They make bespoke shirts.

VonTrusky 
EG, JLP, Vass (budapest lasts, NO U or F), Carmina, as well as other assorted. Enthusiastic owner.

Budapestler 
was quite averrage.

The Green dot is the spot I did not make. The cobbler that runs newsaboutshoes.de.

Also worth mentioning. KDW, have a excelent selection.
Heinrich Dinkelaker, Church, AE, Feragamo, Zegna +++
Tried on some HD in Shell Cordovan, lovely shoe but not convinced on the budapest styling.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

UC,

Go see Templehof before they close it.



Karl


----------



## Caffreddo (May 4, 2008)

upr_crust said:


> Here I am, on my way to the Museuminsel, on Unter den Linden . . .
> 
> https://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0673jz7.jpg


i hope you had a wonderful stay in berlin and enjoyed your currywurst and "berliner weisse mit schuss":icon_smile:

here as a reminder, anthony bourdain enjoying dining at rogacki, bräustübl and konopke´s......
https://blog.rebellen.info/2008/03/02/anthony-bourdain-in-berlin/


----------



## Sartorialement (Apr 2, 2008)

Just back from a trip to said place and thought I would contribute to the shared knowledge:

Chelsea Farmers' Club, Veteranenstraße 23 (in Mitte district off Kurfürstendamm); second store at Bleibtreustraße 40 (quite close by). Wonderful English stuff of all sorts, lots of accessories and some lovely velvet jackets also.
For more: https://www.chelseafarmersclub.de/

British Clothing Berlin, G. Niepagen & B. Schröder, Schlüterstraße 51 (in Charlottenburg district, also off Kurfürstendamm and not that far from Chelsea Farmers' Club). Equally nice stuff, lots of colourful Glengarnock trousers (moleskine, cords etc) as well as beautiful Mackintosh trousers.

But for the fact I visited on the last day of my trip and didn't have space in my suitcase, I would have left Berlin at least a thousand euros poorer...


----------



## banjo1071 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi everyone
another secret is the
https://www.hostaria.de/

fantastic restaurant, but always crowded, offer just one 7-course-Menue, but is really fanatastic. Make sure, you have a reservation!

Also a "must-see" is the 
https://www.el-borriquito.de/
super spanish (mallorcean) restaurant.

As for sight-seeing i recommend the Bode-Gallerie. Newly opened and very interesting. 
alway interesting is Bergmannstrasse and Haackesche Höfe...
also great Sansoussi, in Potsdam

Greets Banjo


----------



## Friedrich2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sartorialement said:


> British Clothing Berlin, G. Niepagen & B. Schröder, Schlüterstraße 51 (in Charlottenburg district, also off Kurfürstendamm and not that far from Chelsea Farmers' Club). Equally nice stuff, lots of colourful Glengarnock trousers (moleskine, cords etc) as well as beautiful Mackintosh trousers.


Not to forget their perfect covert coats...


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

My inside shopping tips for Berlin would be

1. Outlet shop in the basement of Quartier 206 - called either Only or % from what I recall. It's very hit and miss but my successes over the years have included Ray Bans for €34 and I bagged a number of Charvet ties for €19 each in 2002.

2. Budapester Schuhe sale shop on Bleibtreustrasse. Very good reductions and they often have Allen Edmonds, Tods etc. I got some classic Gucci loafers there a while back for €129. You can also tick another Berlin Experience box by having a Currywurst in Biers on the Ku'Damm just around the corner.

3. Stephan Pöschk on Goethestrasse. Nice range of shoes mostly of the Budapester style typically in the range €255-270.


----------

